# considering upgrading my onkyo 906 to 929



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

Is this a good move? Only thinking of doing so because 906 doesn't support 3d


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

There's a great review by Wardsweb here at the Shack. You can search for it or maybe someone smarter than myself can link it. You could always pm him for thoughts on it as well. I would have to think you must really like 3-d to go for it I would pass personally.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

B- one said:


> There's a great review by Wardsweb here at the Shack. You can search for it or maybe someone smarter than myself can link it. You could always pm him for thoughts on it as well. I would have to think you must really like 3-d to go for it I would pass personally.



Yeah I read it but not sure I know what I'm getting or loosing in comparison to the 906 I currently have. Setting up a theater room in living room so want to have options also might be nice to go from current 7.1 to 11.2


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

jwhiteman said:


> Yeah I read it but not sure I know what I'm getting or loosing in comparison to the 906 I currently have. Setting up a theater room in living room so want to have options also might be nice to go from current 7.1 to 11.2


Well more speakers are always nice. I would like to add height speakers but have never listened to any setup over 7.1 unfortunately.


----------



## jwhiteman (Mar 14, 2013)

B- one said:


> Well more speakers are always nice. I would like to add height speakers but have never listened to any setup over 7.1 unfortunately.


I have 7.1 in my bedroom with the height ones I like the heights ones since my bed is high so the lows don't get as much as they should and I don't have room for rears


----------

